# Knicks Sign DaJuan Summers



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The get BIGS Knicks has added another 6.8 strong-forward to their preseason roster by signing DaJuan Summers. 

The Knicks will have 7 PF in training-camp .. not bad, but no center.

Arron Afflalo..... SG 29 6-5 215
21 Lou Amundson.. PF	32 6-9 225
43 Thanasis Ante... SF 23 6-7 215
7 Carmelo Anth.... SF 31 6-8 240
91 Darion Atkins.... SF 23 6-8 241
3 Jose Calderon... PG 33 6-3 200
17 Cleanthony Earl. SF 24 6-8 220
2 Langston Gallo.. PG 23 6-2 200
-- Jerian Grant...... PG 22 6-5 205
42 Robin Lopez...... PF	27 7-0 255
2 Kyle O'Quinn..... PF	25 6-10 250
-- Kristaps Porzing PF	20 7-1 220
92 Wesley Saunde.. SG 22 6-5 215
-- Kevin Seraphin.. PF	25 6-10 278
42 Lance Thomas... SF 27 6-8 225
-- Sasha Vujacic.... SG 31 6-7 193
6 Travis Wear...... SF 25 6-10 225
13 Derrick Williams. PF 24 6-8 224


----------



## faegtehb (Dec 21, 2020)

thank you bro





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

